# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Uszkodzenie OUN prosze o pomoc

## Nie zarejestrowany

dzien dobry, mam od pewnego czasu uszkodzenie OUN (tak podeejrzewa lekarz). zostalam skierowana do neurologa i okulisty, bo procz objawow uszkodzenia mam zaburzenia czucia i widzenia. neurolog wykonal TK glowy bez kontrastu, a okulista nie stwierdzil nic w "swojej" dziedzinie i również zasugerował wykonanie TK. Nie wykazalo ono zmian, ale lekarze mowia ze zostalo za pozno zrobione i nie mialam wczesniej EEG. w zwiazku z tym chce zapytac co dalej ze mna bedzie ? jakich badan moge sie spodziewac dalej? czy bede miala operacje mozgu? bardzo prosze o rzetelne odpowiedzi i powazne potraktowanie sprawy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## stalker8

lobotomieę, chemicznoą, przez resekcjeę i elektrowstrząsy, bo za dużo fikam ostatnio.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie ma co, ale to jest pomoc kretyna a ja jednak wolę szukać pomocy na innym forum medycznym

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

inteligentny powyzej - nie zycze ci tego samego przez co przechodze i powiem ci ze od narkotykow trzymam sie z daleka ale jak ty bierzesz to przestan 

a co do kolejnej wypowiedzi to rowniez myslalam ze to forum na wyzszym poziomie ale jak widac pomylilam sie.

----------


## stalker8

chcę odpowiedzieć, proszę mnie teraz nie wywalać; problem. Bardziej to się nadaje do działu psychiatrycznego, ale skoro tutaj ktoś - chyba raczy kpić - to po pierwsze: najlepiej by było gdybym już nie wychodził nigdzie, pisałem chyba, że jest u mnie we wsi po sąsiedzku kilku takich, a ja niby chodzę do roboty... Swoim zachowaniem prowokuję ludzi, ściągam na siebie agresję, więc lepiej żebym został tak jak wtedy kiedy robiłem te modele kartonowe - ...? Nie może tak być? Ale też, fakt, że przy mamusi, tatusiu zwłaszcza, w ogóle przy rodzince mnie nosi fatalnie. Piję teraz herbatę sypaną, ale co było przed chwilą...

Objawy neurologiczne, może najpierw. - Tak, wczoraj kładąc się spać jeszcze strąciłem ze stołu plastikowy kubek z długopisami, śrubokrętami, dwoma nożykami do tapet, trzema pensetami, ułamanym brzeszczoem, wykałaczkami itp. Zaczepiam, potrącam przedmioty, znowu ostatnio. W nocy się budzę, ale zasypiam nad ranem, nie mam do czego wstawać, żeby tu pisać na przykład...

Nie chcę ślęczeć przed Allegro tylko dlatego, że boję się w pracy jak oceniają mój wygląd, czy nie zastosują szykan, po których mi się zaostrzy; nie napiszę jak, bo się zdradzę. Wolałbym zamiast ubrań na Allegro, gdzie potem i tak odsyłam, poczytać cokolwiek, może repetytorium do angielskiego a2-b1, albo coś konkretnego o komputerach - bzdura...

Teraz czuję się inaczej, bo coś się stało; inaczej niż wczoraj i dziś z rana. Tendencja do ruchów gałek ocznych, ucisk w skroniach, osłabienie, niemoc... w ostatnich tygodniach; parę dni miałem lepszych to ćwiczyłem w ubiegłym tygodniu, ale ból stawów itd.

Co się stało dziś:
Poprosiłem siostrę, w końcu, żeby przytrzymała psa i obciąłem ten pazur za dużo, aż poleciała krew, bardzo. A latem - zamknałem ją w łazience, bo nie przygotowałem ręcznika, ani szczotki do kąpania; za długo to trwało i dostała wylewu do ucha. Rodzice zawieźli do weterynarza na operację, ale wcześniej męczyła się z krwiakiem trzy tygodnie.
Jest kłapoucha i podobno też dlatego, a miała w tym uchu zapalenie od chyba dwóch lat. Latem, po tej operacji wlewałem jej tam aurum3, i antybiotyk, ale odnowiło się w grudniu i dopiero ostatnio, ten który kupiłem; też do końca nie pomógł i ma trochę jeszcze, tak patrzę, brązowa wydzielina jeśli przetrę to ucho...

No i złamała pazur, bo śnieg leży i nie miała gdzie zetrzeć. Na początku stycznia byli u weterynarza, to ojciec miał jakieś pretensje, że mnie zapamiętała. O obcinaniu pazurów nic nie wspominali, ani się pani specjalistka nie zainteresowała; no to kupiłem obcinacz i ze trzy tygodnie temu, chyba - zamknąłem ją i zestresowałem mocno, aż prawie mnie gryzła; a dzisiaj chciałem zrobić poprawkę - tych wilczych pazurów w tylnych łapach.

Siostra powiedziała, że mi ten internet - jak tam piszecie: "odizoluje" mnie. To znaczy, czytałem jak się obcina pazury u psa; to znaczy wcześniej nie dbałem o to. Natomiast pisałem tu, jak z psami postępowałem.
---
Narkotyki, mówicie. To ja tak:

Czasem znowu nie ktoś z drugiego forum... wszędzie pisze o sobie, a potem za mną łażą...?
- Na komisji wojskowej neurolog stwierdził, że _wyglądam na takiego._ 
- Oraz, że: "to nic, bo w wojsku nie ma narkotyków".
To był grudzień 1998. Na wiosnę w 2000, inny neurolog stwierdził, że mam ubytki - w badaniu podstawowym. Rezonans niczego nie wykazał ( jedna sekwencja, na kliszy), ale lekarz wpisał: demielinisatio. Nie wiedziałem co to znaczy; neurolog w miasteczku nic nie powiedziała na to, gdyż durnie się zachowywałem przy niej - wróciłem z tym zaświadczeniem/papierkiem, bo byłem u tamtego prywatnie, po tym jak chyba trzy lata męczyłem się z nerwem kulszowym; a u niej wtedy rzuciłem książeczką na biurko, durny.
Z nałogów - masturbacja, ale piszecie: "andropauza", no to chyba faktycznie, nie mam sił na to, ani nie fascynuje; do tego myśl, że skoro z innego forum potrafili śledzić co przeglądam, to tym bardziej po co szukać specjalnie takich wrażeń. 
Ojciec nawet nie wie, że skaleczyłem psa; nie było go chwilę. Natomiast jaki on jest to inna sprawa. A jaki ja.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

nic nie tlumaczy wyzywania sie na innych osobach i atakowania ich bez powodu. grzecznie pytam o sposob leczenia a jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to wypowiadac sie nie musisz jesli maja to byc zarty z czyjegos stanu zdrowia. 

a co do sprawy to skad wiesz co przyczynilo sie do choroby. nie wyjasnilam jak to sie stalo nie bede pisac dziesiciu stron bo tego nikt nie przeczyta. opisalam sprawe krotko i zwiezle. a watpliwosci w jakim dziale powinno sie znalezc pytanie powinam pozostawic bez komentarza. ale jednak skomentuje. lecze sie u neurologa bo tak postanowili lekarze, tak mnie skierowano i oni znaja sytuacje i o psychiatrze nic nie mowili wiec wszystko jest jasne. wiedza co robia skoro zlecili takie a nie inne konsulatcje. Pozdrawiam

----------


## xyz999

witam,
podobny temat byl na innym forum i odpowiem tak samo. to jest CHORY kraj. lekarze to swiete krowy. ja mam dziecko na operacje czeka sie latami, mam rodzine za granica i tam tak nie ma to jest nie do pomyslenia zeby tak jak autorka czekac z uszkodzeniem mozgu na wizyte. zarty jakies. ona powinna byc NATYCHMIAST hospitalizowana i tomografia powinna byc od razu a nie  potem "za pozno". to jest chory kraj. to nie kraj tylko poczekalnia na smierc!

----------


## stalker8

Są gorsze miejsca do życia, niż ten kraj. Sprawa, umieć żyć; wiedzieć jak; co ze sobą zrobić, aby się nie zmarnować.



> nic nie tłumaczy wyzywania się na innych osobach i atakowania ich bez powodu. Grzecznie pytam o sposób leczenia a jak nie masz nic do powiedzenia to wypowiadać się nie musisz jeśli maja to być żarty z czyjegoś stanu zdrowia. 
> 
> A co do sprawy to skąd wiesz co przyczyniło się do choroby. nie wyjaśniłam jak to się stało nie będę pisać dziesięciu stron bo tego nikt nie przeczyta. opisałam sprawę krotko i zwięzłe. A wątpliwości w jakim dziale powinno się znaleźć pytanie powinnam pozostawić bez komentarza. Ale jednak skomentuje. Leczę się u neurologa bo tak postanowili lekarze, tak mnie skierowano i oni znają sytuacje i o psychiatrze nic nie mówili wiec wszystko jest jasne. Wiedzą co robią skoro zlecili takie a nie inne konsultacje. Pozdrawiam


 Że lobotomia chemiczna i elektrowstrząsy - kpię? Może i kpię.
Ale nie uważam, że nawet taka "zgryźliwa ironia" (sarkazm, podaje słownik), to zaraz wyżywanie się. I nie ze stanu zdrowia, tylko z metod; chyba się rozumiemy.
Co przyczyniło się do choroby - zgaduję, że otoczenie. Może ktoś z bliskich używał substancji psychoaktywnych - nie moja sprawa, prawdaż, przepraszam; jednak są różne sprawy.
Lekarze... jednak bardziej dbają o siebie niż pacjenta, ci których ja spotkałem; nie mówię, że wszyscy nie chcą. Że do działu psychiatrycznego - to miałem na myśli: mój wpis, ale - Ty Pani się mną zainteresowałaś, dopisałaś dopisek, nie wiem : może po wczorajszej mojej "publikacji" właśnie w tamtym dziale. - Odebrałem to jako kpinę, że szukam kwiatka, na który bym... - naskoczył "z powodu stanu zdrowia", wsiadł. Durna piosenka o pszczółce wsiowo-weselna.


Napiszę tak:
Z lekcji niemieckiego w Lo, nie miałem filozofów, jakże ciekawych, niebezpiecznie brzmiących - to faktycznie Wikipedia dopiero, też powierzchownie, ale panią, która... trochę historia to jest z nią, jak i co w miasteczku, ale:
Była w tej mało użytecznej książce/podręczniku czytanka, na którą zwróciła uwagę - i cytat, który owszem przypadkiem, zapamiętałem:
"Man soll ihre probleme aufsheriben". Całkiem możliwe, że coś z tym miała wspólnego, z tego co o niej słyszałem, ale na pewno była więc
wrażliwą osobą. A ja mam się za takiego? - bzdura. Napisałbym jakie to daje objawy - to uszkodzenie oun, ale przecież pisałem już, to więc nic nowego; chyba jest nie najgorzej w tej chwili, nawet piszę dość szybko. Natomiast Ty Pani, możesz (i ja), to przeczytać - skoro zaczepkę posłałem - mógłbym się zobowiązać, ale w gruncie żem jest cham, więc co Ci odpowiem??

A z psem, nie wiem jak z nią będzie. Problem z pazurami jest, obciąć. Na razie przyszła do mnie po tym co jej dzisiaj zrobiłem. To, jest ważne. No i robić swoje, nie spaprać.



> nie życzę ci tego samego przez co przechodzę i powiem ci jak ty bierzesz to przestań


 Czyli napisz jak się Pani czujesz, będzie jakby dziewczyna do mnie napisała, że się chciałbym poczuć lepiej na chwilę. Odpowiadam Ci to/tak - nie odpowiada to Pani; na takie wpisy się nie odpowiada, nie uchodzi to. I przyzwoita Pani nie odpisze, bo w gruncie napisałem wyżej jak do tego podchodzę, tu nie forum relacji damsko-męskich. Oraz boli mnie kręgosłup, dzień się kończy, nie wykonałem zadań na dziś, pies cierpi przeze mnie, nie umiem pomóc. 

Tak jeszcze myślę, żeby mniej wchodzić na to niebieskie forum komputerowe, może. Mimo, że tam jest kilka osób, jedna Pani, dwie nawet. O pracy nie myśleć, niech nawet zwolnią; ważniejsze by małe cele osiągać, dążenia kontynuować. Z Nią było nawet dobrze, ale tak się nie da, nie dało; czas i spokój; w ciągu dnia - nie rozpraszać się; pozamykane sprawy mieć. Tyle teraz, koniec wpisu.

----------


## stalker8

Nie myślałem, że pozostawienie pazura długiego na jakieś 12mm może spowodować krwawienie. No to już wiem, że jeśli się ich długo nie obcina, to tak. Nikt się tym psem nie przejmuje i nie wiem co z nią będzie. Niektórzy maja takie życie i jak tak sobie zasłużyłem, i psychiatria nie ma za wiele do egoizmu i braku wyobraźni. Czy może i ma - też nie wiem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Założyłam wątek w celu dowiedzenia się jakie czynności medyczne czekają mnie dalej. Pomyliłam się jednak co do tego forum,  nie ma tu ani słowa o czekających mnie procedurach medycznych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Do choroby nie przyczyniło się otoczenie bo niea w nim problemów z narkotykami i nie jest to choroba psychiczna natomiast wypadek  i potem  jeszcze ukąszenie przez kleszcza ale widzę że dyskusja nie ma sensu. Dodam na koniec że każdy ma prawo dowiedzieć się w jaki sposób będzie leczony i właśnie w tym celu pisałam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie rozumiem wpisów na temat kpin z mojej strony - co jest złego w pytaniu o dalsze leczenie myślałam że odezwa się osoby, które mają do czynienia ze sprawami neurologicznymi?

----------


## stalker8

Nie każdy ma prawo wiedzieć od lekarza, ani innego funkcjonariusza - bo diagnozowanie to faktycznie jakby śledztwo, w którym można być podejrzanym. Na leczenie trzeba zasługiwać - ja myślę znowu chwilami, że frajerstwem było nie brać interferonu, ale z drugiej strony: nienawidzę wszystkich, więc po co mi. 
Dziesięć stron Pani wspomniała, a tu takie trywialne rzeczy: wypadek, i podejrzenie chorób odkleszczowych. A ja myślałem, że się wstydzi po przejściach. - Narobiłem sobie apetytu zboczony. Te pazury to na 15mm, nawet więcej, zostały. Całą zimę nigdzie z nią nie wyszedłem nawet, śnieg - to trzeba było zamówić śniegowce z Allegro, albo wkłady filcowe do gumiaków, najwyżej by popękały na mrozie i tak za duże, takie mi właśnie niszczą stopy. Powinienem przestać zaczepiać ludzi w internecie, to może by mi się polepszyło... ale nie wiem co by to miało polepszyć - ...innym nastrój z mojego powodu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podejrzenie chorób odkleszczowych to dobrze by było tylko podejrzenie niestety je mam spędziłem trochę czasu. A pierwsza próba diagnozy ze strony lekarza zanim wpadł na uszkodzenie OUN brzmiała rak także nie do śmiechu ten temat przeze mnie założony.  A tak na przyszłość po co zgadywać kto jest po przejściach kto nie czy nie lepiej znaleźć sobie zajęcie?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Spędziłam miało być piszę z telefonu

----------


## stalker8

A ja nie umiem z telefonu, nie chce mi się nauczyć, jestem za stary. A zajęcie, sobie, mi utrudnia to, wszystko czym się moja choroba neurologiczna objawia, ogólnie - zmęczenie, złe samopoczucie. I ból kręgosłupa, stawów. Tabletki słabo działają, najłatwiej mi siedzieć, a od tego mnie tylko bardziej rozboli. Będę musiał jednak dzisiaj sporo iść i zapomnę co mógłbym jeszcze załatwić w mieście, i tak; to już tak zaszło u mnie, każdy dzień męczy. Piszę bełkotliwie, bo tak. Przymus życiowy i szkolny tym odreagowuję, ktoś sobie może o mnie pomyśleć, to niech myśli, skoro wie lepiej, lepszy. Ponadto mam głośno w domu przez cały dzień, w nocy spokój; w szkole średniej uciekałem od tego na górę wkuwać, aż dostałem czyraków z zimna, teraz też mam małe; objawy trochę jak przy infekcji, trochę przeziębiony pewnie, z roboty do roboty, w robocie, temperatury, raczej tam (zmienne), a nie wychodząc z domu nie miałbym tego, dlatego lepiej siedzieć, bo co lepszego gdzie indziej dla mnie jest. Nie przeszkadzać, nie fikać na forach. Co do pani z niemieckiego - miała coś na umyśle, bez komentarza. Nie bałem się tylko od matematyki, bardzo spokojnej, tak że nawet sobie uroiłem, że mogę się tego uczyć, że to mi się przyda. Zresztą u niej wszyscy byli spokojni, nikt nic nie kombinował, był spokój, wobec wiedzy chyba; tak teraz bredzę. Ból w piersiowym jest konkretny, ale oddycham swobodnie; ćwiczenia, które robię od lat - i zapomniałem jak to jest nie móc normalnie oddychać; jak boli to teraz inaczej. To jest raczej zzsk, niż przeciążenie, ale dojechałem z tym przez ostatnie ćwiczenia, za dużo było na brzuchu. Choroby odkleszczowe -  ja nie specjalista, ale chyba marny los z nimi, nie chce mi się już sprawdzać, kładę się pospać. Aha i jak zwykle dodam, że skoro w nocy jest spokój, to raczyłem się wytrzepać, z trudem i niechęcią. A patrzę - redshift mogę uruchomić dwie instancje i nie wywala się, ładuje ustawienia za pierwszym razem a nigdy nie chciał; ktoś ma dostęp do mojego komputera i sobie podgląda co robię, no ale ja chciałem, to mam, przez fikanie. No i Vivaldi pogubiła klucze, które nie wiem do czego są, nie pamiętam, nie sprawdzam;  chce hasło wpisywać, no to wpisuję i siedzę dalej i tak codziennie.

----------


## stalker8

→ medyczka.pl/nerwica-leki-bezsennosc-47443/3#post159519

→ youtube.com/watch?v=GP89dl79nbA&feature=youtu.be&t=1m41s

Aż nie wiem co dopisać.

----------


## stalker8

Przypomniałem sobie... no taka właśnie jest moja pamięć, a wczoraj miałem to zamieścić  :Frown:  - "Plastyczność mózgu" a wiek. Wydaje się w tej sytuacji bez sensu oczekiwać na wymierne rezultaty i satysfakcję z obranego zajęcia - nauka języka, ruch na wydzielenie endorfin; oburęczne zaangażowanie półkul_przez pisanie...

----------


## oddzial neurologiii

ludzie robcie sobie rezonans magnetyczny! ja sie wcale nie dziwie ze autorce nic nie wyszlo w TK. nie jest to tak miarodajne badanie, nie wykazuje wszystkiego. wlasnie wyszlam z oddzialu neurologii bo mnie rowniez nic nie wychodzilo w TK a mialam dalej objawy skierowano mnie do szpitala na oddziale i zrobili mi rezonans  z kontrastem i wykryto zmiane mam miec konsultacje z neurochirurgiem. na mnie tez patrzyli jakbym chciala wyludzic badania i dopiero w szpitalu doszli co mi jest. polowa pacjentow na neurologii rowniez miala czysta tomografie a w MRI powychodzily im straszne rzeczy. nie dajcie sobie wmowic nerwicy i nie trujcie sie lekami! 
jak cos jest trzeba szukac przyczny i nie dawac sie splawic!
a i radze sie polozyc na oddzial  nie czekac rok na rezonans ani nie wydawac tylu pieniedzy. poza tym w przychodni nie dadza wam na rezonans powiedza ze jak w TK nic nie wyszlo to pewnie nerwica

----------


## stalker8

ależ ja to pisałem cały czas, dawno, że trzeba by mieć ze sobą wynik MR inaczej nic się nie zdziała - już samo to, że się przychodzi z wynikiem + załączony opis, sporządzony nie lakonicznie, daje jakieś szanse, ale i tak sytuacja oceniana jest po wyglądzie pacjenta - co taki może zaoferować... To jest proste, a tutaj ktoś chciał przypomnieć o mnie i powyższy wpis tylko dlatego; skupmy się na tym, że jestem chory i nikt mi nie pomoże - no właśnie, tak samo - jak w ocenie kogoś władnego pomóc, o ile jest to możliwe, wyglądam. o czym świadczy moje zachowanie. Chyba, że mam dość.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

trzeba mieć ze sobą wynik MR - tak trzeba mieć tylko nie każdemu zlecają takie badanie i nie każdego stać na to żeby je wykonać prywatnie to się łatwo niektórym mówi...

----------


## stalker8

Elegancki odgrzeb tematu.
03:28 - a to proszę bardzo:
Tak, nie zlecają. Może na początku choroby, bo to władzy na rękę, żeby zdiagnozować, co czasami oznacza napiętnować. No jakby tym z rakiem od razu nie dawać złudzeń... a są jeszcze przez jakiś czas produktywni, choćby pół roku. Natomiast w moim przypadku jest to inna udręka - ten marazm, o którym pisałem wczoraj wieczorem. I jaki może być finał - tylko że zamkną mnie w końcu, a końcowe lata to jak tutaj:
→ mazurkiewicz.com.pl/smpo36.html

Ale tak, nie wiedziałem do tygodnia temu, skąd się wzięło w języku "lakonizm", używam słów których nie rozumię:
→ wikipedia.org/wiki/Lakonizm

O Spaicie se sami poczytaicie, jak ja tydzień temu na Wiki. Mam wpamięci, co krótkie wykłady z prawa dla niepełonsprawnych z kursu mojego Unii Europejskiego; myślę paru tam młodym i starszym dało to do myślenia, przywiędło ego-fajka, strachu przed prawnikami_zklasy średniej, kształconymi od zadbania przez ich rodziców itd. Jak stracę robotę, a to nawet chciałbym i gdyby dali mi rentę, a nie dadzą - dali tym co nabyli te prawo do niej, mundurowi np. na pokaz, że państwo o nich dba, żeby młodzi wstępowali w mundury, ostatnio mam w okolicy takich pajaców nastoletnich - to pisałbym już mówiłem tu, bardziej otwarcie. Każde spotkanie z drugim człowiekiem jaka to dla mnie porażka - do sprawdzenia skąd się wzięło hasło mizantropia, bo nie znam, mam braki w edukacji jak mi orzekły w PUPie i  rozkazały jechać do poradni zdrowia psychicznego prawie 10 lat temu.

----------


## stalker8

→ wikipedia.org/wiki/Święty_Zastęp
e, za mundurem panny ze sznurem. Najlepiej gołe - żeby złapać i związać, na trzy tygodnie do łóżka. I kroplówkę z relanium, a potem valium dla utrwalenia efektu (czytałem dawno).

----------


## matka123

Moja corka moja corka ma dziwne objawy i nie wiem juz gdzie szukac pomocy. zaczelo sie od tego ze pewnego dnia byla ospala zle sie czula polozla sie do lozka pozniej opadla calkiem z sil stopniowo jakby byla pijana jak to sie zaczelo nie miala sily do tego stopnia ze nie mogla wstac z lozka. czuje otepienie ma zaburzenia wzroku, oddychania i czucia w palcach szumy uszne i szereg objaoow neurologicznych ale najgorsze jest to otepienie i uczucie jakby ucisku w glowie i ogromnego zmeczenia bez wyraznej przyczyny- 3 tygodnie nie wstawala z lozka. lekarz postawowej opieki zlecil badania i wyszly dziwne wyniki pokojarzyl je z rzadkim nowotworem trzuski wystraszyl mnie nie na zarty od razu seria badan ktora na szczescie wykluczyla nowotwor i powtorzyslimy morfologie - tym razem wyszla dobrze- lekarka powiedziala wowczas ze pierwsza zle wyszla dlatego ze corka byla oslabiona a potem juz lepiej wstawala z lozka i sie poprawilo, pozniejsze podejrzenia padly na cukrzyce i to rowniez sie nie potwierdzilo. nastepnie lekarka skierowala nas do specjalisty neurologa twierdzac ze to uszkodzenie OUN - corka 2 tygodnie przed wystapieniem objawow troche poslizgnela sie w lazience ale nawet nie uderzyla sie w glowe a lekarka sie uparla na to uszkodzenie. poszlismy do neurologa i ten nie potraktowal nas powaznie ze wzgledu na wiek corki ale ja sie nie poddaje tak latwo. zlecil TK ktore nie wykazalo nic ale ja drazylam temat dalej nie mozna czegos takiego zostawic ot tak. neurolog orzekl ze on to juz dalej nic nie wymysli bo to jest ambulatorium i kieruje na dalsza diagonostyke na odzial neurologii. polozylam dziecko w szpitalu zrobili rezonans glowy z kontrastem - wyszla mala zmiana ale jest niegrozna i zdaniem lekarzy nie powinna dawac objwow oraz dooplera z ktorego nic nie wyniklo- wyszedl prawidlowo. dziecko zostalo wypisane z odzialu neurologii z recepta na leki na objawy neurologiczne ktore ma brac juz do konca zycia i szpital olal sprawe juz dalej nie szukali- moim zdaniem to nie jest leczenie trzeba szukac przyczny a oni juz umyli rece. na dzien dzisiejszy nie wiem co robic dalej obajawy sa i nie wiadomo co jest ich przyczyna. przychodzi mi do glowy kregoslup moze bo corka miala w dziecinstwie lekka wade postawy i przyznam sie bez bicia ze zaniedbalam to a jakis czas pozniej poszlam to sprawdzic lekarka ja zbadala i stwierdzila ze sama wyrosla z niej bo juz nie ma tej wady. nie wiem co juz o tym wszystkim myslec prosze o pomoc bo to nie jest leczenie dawanie lekow rozwalanie watroby dziecku jak nawet nie wiadomo co mu jest. w badaniach nic nie wyszlo a neurolog dodtatkowo poza tymi objawami stwierdzila zaburzenia mowy i niewielkie oslabienie czucia po jednej stronie ciala ale w dalszm ciagu nie wiadomo skad to sie bierze

zapomnialam dopisac jeszcze badania ktore robia za kazdym razem wychodza dobrze, byl przez jakis czas tylko leciutko za wysoki potas ale juz jest w normie i za kazdym razem wychodzi jedno tylko poza norma *inne: ezo bazo mono* ale oczywscie w PL kazdy to olewa i nie zwraca na to uwagi. po cos wymyslono te normy w badaniach prawda ? lekarze zdaje sie chyba tego nie wiedza. przez jakis czas bylo tez za wysokie OB oczywsicie zamiast szukac to lekarz powiedzial ze moze byc takie i nic z tym nie robic a drugi powiedzial ze to pewnie od zebow. wyleczylismy male ubytki ,a w szpitalu zrobiono badanie crp i powiedzieli ze to jest wystarczajace nie trzeba robic OB i crp wyszlo dobre. zapomnialam tez dopisac ze w zwiazku z tymi objawami ze strony oczu lekarka wyslala nas rowniez do okulisty ktory wykonal badanie komputerowe rozszerzyl zrenice i nic nie stwierdzil i po wysluchaniu objawow rowniez zasugerowal TK i neurologa (jeszcze przed wizyta u niego). serce dziecka rowniez bylo badane i nic nie wyszlo. w zwiazku z tym corka ma chodzic do neurologa tak nam powiedzieli w szpitalu jak uslyszeli ze obecny juz za bardzo nie chce sie nami zajmowac to powiedzieli ze do jakiegos musimy chodzic i tej zmian nie bedziemy raczej operowac i trzeba ja kontrolowac na rezonansie co pare lat. wolalabym zeby calkiem jej nie bylo ale i tak to nie posuwa sprawy do przodu bo co to sie dzieje nie jest z powodu tej zmiany. nurtuje mnie tylko ten jeden parametr ktory wychodzi za kazdym razem zle ale lekarze to olewaja wiec nie wiem czy jest zwiazek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Skoro tak się dzieje to jest coś na rzeczy, ale musisz wziąć sprawy w swoje ręce, bo takim zrzucaniem problemu z jednego lekarza na drugiego nie wyleczą Twojego dziecka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany8

Jest wiele takich sytuacji, przypadków, kiedy medycyna nie zna odpowiedzi. Lekarze też nie są alfą i omegą, a objawy jeśli jest możliwość to można przynajmniej leczyć - aby ulżyć choremu. Albo, niekiedy, jego otoczeniu.

----------


## MałgorzataPiotrowska

a zdajesz sobie sprawe ze takie leki kosztuja i czesto kiedy matka rezygnuje z pracy na rzecz opieki nad chorym dzieckiem i pracuje tylko ojciec to rodzicow zwyczajnie nie stac na takie leczenie i to zwykle matki rozpaczliwie szukaja leczenia dla dzieci i to na nich wiesza sie psy i one sa zawsze winne wszystkiemu. specjalisci czesto nawet nie wiedza o sobie i zapisuja tone lekow ktore nie sa obojetne dla orgaznimu i kosztuja mase pieniedzy a na to nikt nie patrzy. lekarze nie sa alfa i omega owszem jak my wszyscy ale takie dolegliwosci zwlaszcza u dziecka wymgaja poszerzonej diagnostyki a z tego co tutaj jest napisane to za duzo nie narobili...(morfologia i obrazowanie glowy dziecka to nie jest jakis fenomen prawda) to prawda ze nie wiedza wszystkiego ale wymaga sie od nich zeby chociaz nie poddawali sie tak szybko i nie wypisywali po 3 dniach ze szpitala w punkcie wyjscia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Małgorzata, to że rodziców nie stać to jedno a trzeba też wziąć pod uwagę, że rodzice nie będą żyć wiecznie i taka dziewczynka nie będzie w stanie pójść do pracy, zarobić na te leki i nie będzie mogła "leczyć objawów" za smieszne 153zł zasiłku od państwa, a może nawet i tego nie mieć, bo w PL coś takiego nie kwalifkuje się do żadnego stopnia niepełosprawności. Lekarze są nic nie winni- owszem tyle tak to wygląda, że dają leki w ciemno bez szukania przyczyny. Pójdzie się do lekarza obojętnie z czym to pierwsze zamiast badań są leki to ja nie wiem

----------


## stalker8

Zrobiła się mała dyskusja, czy co to (może "provo"). Stopień niepełnosprawności orzekany jest nie zawsze patrząc na całość funkcjonowania takiej osoby. Gdzieś czytałem, w takim razie lewacką opinię, bo mi się podoba to co zapamiętuję, a jak nie podoba to znaczy, że zapamiętałem ze strachu, o tym, że by skompensować niedobory, co jest oczywiście fikcją, gdyż "daj palec, a zechce całą rękę" - i tak to ma działać. Jak też widać nieraz już u kilkulatków, czy dziecko jest wątłe, na co rokuje społecznie... A powiem Wam jeszcze, że również dawno i to bardzo dawno temu, czytałem jak radzić sobie z dzieckiem z zespołem Klinefeltera, jak ochraniać go przed ludźmi po prostu, przygotować na wejście w dorastanie, by nie było ono brutalnym zderzeniem z prawem ludzkim/przyrody, jak dla mnie jednak i to co linkowałem powyżej. : (

----------


## neurodzieciecy

do matka123- widzialam Twoje wpisy na forum i powiem tak -kobieto tylko neurolog dzieciecy! to zupelnie inna bajka niz "normalny". bylam z corka u zarowno jednego jak i drugiego. ten zwykly jest tylko od przedluzania lekow i tak jak piszesz kieruje tylko na 2 badania. u nas tez tak to wygladalo - w gabinecie w szafce byly dwa bloczki skierowan - na tomografie i do szpitala wiec doskonale rozumiem co to znaczy "neurolog nie potraktowal nas powaznie ze wzgledu na wiek dziecka". zwrocilam tez uwage na to ze w poczekalni za kazdym razem nie bylo ani jednej matki z dzieckiem ani nawet  mlodych ludzi studentow czy 30 latkow- same starsze osoby i rozmawialam z nimi -w wiekszosci mowili ze przychodza tylko wyspisac leki/ przedluzyc recepte. zaniepokoilo mnie to - neurolog tylko od wpisywania lekow... ale to jeszcze nic. na wizycie oprocz tego co opisalam wyzej zaczelam od przedstawienia dolegliwosci, pokazalam dokumenty i badania ktore dziecko mialo dotychczas robione. lekarz - byl to zaawansowany (bardzo) staruszek; wysluchal tego co mamy do powiedzenia wnikliwie przejrzal i zanalizowal dokumenty a na koniec zapytal czego od niego chcemy. to zwalilo mnie z nog. powtrzymalam sie od zlosliwych komentarzy a powinnam dobitnie wytlumaczyc po co sie chodzi do lekarza. powiedzialam spokojnie o co chodzi, skierowal nas na badania, pozniej do szpitala. tam lekarka zaordynowala corce leki- pokazalam wypis ze szpitala i jakie to leki i a jakies 5 minut rozmawilaismy wspomnialam o lekach a neuro "o jakich lekach pani mowi?". wiem ze on ma duzo pacjentow ze nie juz mlody ale to jest juz chyba przegiecie zwlaszcza ze widzial 5 minut temu wypis gdzie bylo napisane o lekach. na kolejnych wizytach rowniez odnioslam wrazenie ze nie pamieta nas i naszego przypadku (to zrouzmiale przy duzej liczbie pacjentow ale wlasnie z tego powodu stworzyli karty ktore sa dla lekarza a on tam nawet nie zajrzal. jakby tego jeszcze bylo malo prawie cala czesc wizyty byla przeznaczona na wypisanie skierowania i szukanie kodu choroby w ksiazce przez ponad kwadrans to juz przechodzi ludzkie pojecie dlatego wlasnie walcze o przeniesienie do neuro dzieciecego. jak juz pisalam bylismy kiedys- zupelnie inne wrazenia, lekarz kompetentny, dociekliwy i zainteresowany dzieckiem. nie wiem ile ma twoja corka lat, wiem ze granica takiego chodzenia do dzieciecego jest wiek, ale tez niekoniecznie bo jestem ponformowana ze mozna to przedluzyc jesli dziecko bedzie sie uczyc nadal, studiowac itp.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jestem mamą i potwierdzam poprzedni wpis. Mieliśmy z moją córcią tę wątpliwą przyjemność obcowania z neurologiem oraz neurochirurgiem (na szczęście wszystko ok) zarówno dzięcięcym jak i ogólnym i widać różnicę na korzyść dziecięcego jak pisze tutaj osoba to jest prawda. Również się dowiadywałam i do ukończenia okresu nauki po pełnoletności można chodzić do dziecięcego a więc można przedłużyć i czasem jeden neurolog ma również specjalizację dorosłych i nie trzeba od niego odchodzić już

----------

